# Help! Arkward Sex with Husband



## Mrs. In Love..But (Jan 11, 2011)

I just ended a 3-month affair and I am tyring to recconnect with my husband. I scheduled a mid-day sex date with my husband but we were not connecting, not in sync. I don't know if it's because we haven't had sex in 8 months, or because of my affair, or....I really don't know. FYI, my husband never found out about the affair, but we both talked and said that the emotional and physically distance was growing. (and not because I wanted it to, you can see my other posts).

Anyways, any suggestions you have on getting back together. I know sex between us may take some time, but any ideas on rekindling that spark again. Thanks.


----------



## jamesa (Oct 22, 2010)

You say in your other posts that you 'asked for sex' and you set up a 'sex date'. This seems a bit contrived and clinical to me. I have never 'asked' for sex in my life, I test the waters with a kiss on the neck and take it from there. 

I once read a quote by a French woman (I can't remember who) who said that seduction starts in the morning and continues all day. Maybe you could start by complimenting him (he needs to feel like a virile sex god) and then send him sexy texts through the day. In the evening music and a little alcohol might help. 

Of course you could always just grab him, pull down his pants and suck is ****. I can't even imagine rejecting my wife when she initiates.

Good luck.


----------



## MsLonely (Sep 23, 2010)

First of all, you have to fall back in love with your husband just like when you just met.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Mrs. In Love..But (Jan 11, 2011)

Thanks everyone.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## magixz64 (Jan 18, 2011)

Mrs.In love..But,

I read a post where I see you were going thru the same thing I am going thru for the last 8 years, my H is not interested in sex, the last time I got it was 9mo ago, and only because I questioned it as I have been the last 8years! Its a nightmare to lie next to someone you love and know you can't reach out and touch them, its torture, I hope you can overcome your demons about that affair.. It does go away, and reclaim your love. I almost had one 2 years ago.. temptation is b**ch, but decided to give another try to my hubby, but he failed me again and here I am...trapped in a sexless marriage , who knows for how long, Im 46 now its tough!


----------

